# "nós brasileiros" ou "nós, brasileiros"?



## machadinho

Colocar ou não vírgulas separando nós e brasileiros?Nós, brasileiros, não levamos a Taça, mas fizemos a Copa das Copas. (fonte) 
Nós brasileiros temos de aprender a perder. (fonte) ​
E aqui?Os portugueses riem-se do futebol de nós brasileiros.
Os portugueses riem-se do futebol de nós, brasileiros.
Os portugueses riem-se do nosso futebol de nós brasileiros.
Os portugueses riem-se do nosso futebol, de nós brasileiros.​


----------



## thejazzman

machadinho said:


> Colocar ou não vírgulas separando nós e brasileiros?Nós, brasileiros, não levamos a Taça, mas fizemos a Copa das Copas. (fonte)
> Nós brasileiros temos de aprender a perder. (fonte)   ​
> E aqui?Os portugueses riem-se do futebol de nós brasileiros.
> Os portugueses riem-se do futebol de nós, brasileiros.
> Os portugueses riem-se do nosso futebol de nós brasileiros.
> Os portugueses riem-se do nosso futebol, de nós brasileiros.​



Não tenho certeza absoluta, mas parece-me melhor sem vírgulas.


----------



## Vanda

Machadinho, com vírgula. Estou vendo a palavra como aposto. Mas vou dar uma pesquisada nas possibilidades.

Sim, pode ser separado ou não por vírgulas dependendo do sentido que se quer dar.
Achei esta explicação:


> Não é questão de erro a colocação ou não de vírgulas nesse caso, mas de diferença de sentido:* com *vírgulas, é aposto explicativo; *sem* vírgulas, aposto especificativo.....Assim, se se pensa no grupo “brasileiros” em relação a outras  nacionalidades do planeta, está se usando um aposto especificativo. Em  “nós brasileiros somos festeiros”, faz-se referência a brasileiros  apenas, e não a argentinos, franceses, italianos, russos, chineses etc.....é preciso considerar sempre a ideia de _restrição_ em oposição a _totalidade_. Essa restrição, para exemplificar mais um pouco, ......


Não deixe de ler a explicação inteira aqui.


----------



## xiskxisk

machadinho said:


> Colocar ou não vírgulas separando nós e brasileiros?Nós, brasileiros, não levamos a Taça, mas fizemos a Copa das Copas. (fonte)
> Nós brasileiros temos de aprender a perder. (fonte) ​
> E aqui?Os portugueses riem-se do futebol de nós brasileiros.
> Os portugueses riem-se do futebol de nós, brasileiros.
> Os portugueses riem-se do nosso futebol de nós brasileiros.
> Os portugueses riem-se do nosso futebol, de nós brasileiros.​


​


----------



## machadinho

@thejazzman: A mim também!

@Vanda: Muito obrigado, _V._  A explicação dada naquela página é boa. Mas já as justificativas dadas para alguns casos particulares, porém, não bateram muito com minhas intuições linguísticas. Por exemplo:


> Outro exemplo é uma frase dita por Hebe Camargo à revista Istoé e que  foi corretamente grafada: “É hora de resolver os problemas, de amenizar  essa fome que está assolando o País e é horrível *para nós brasileiros*”. Sim, é horrível para os brasileiros, e não para o resto do mundo.


Não me parece de modo algum que, se faltasse  brasileiros, o nós se referiria ao resto mundo. Diria que brasileiros não determina mas só *explicita* a referência de nós. O que vocês acham?


xiskxisk said:


> Os portugueses riem-se do nosso futebol de nós brasileiros.


Curiosidade: por que a terceira opção lhe parece errada? Se a primeira está certa, a terceira tem de estar também, não?


----------



## xiskxisk

Parece-me muito redundante. Eu diria:

 Os portugueses riem-se do nosso futebol, ou
 os portugueses riem-se do futebol dos brasileiros, ou no máximo
 os portugueses riem-de do futebol de nós brasileiros.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> @thejazzman: A mim também!
> 
> @Vanda: Muito obrigado, _V._  A explicação dada naquela página é boa. Mas já as justificativas dadas para alguns casos particulares, porém, não bateram muito com minhas intuições linguísticas. Por exemplo:
> 
> Não me parece de modo algum que, se faltasse  brasileiros, o nós se referiria ao resto mundo. Diria que brasileiros não determina mas só *explicita* a referência de nós. O que vocês acham? *Concordo*
> 
> Curiosidade: por que a terceira opção lhe parece errada? Se a primeira está certa, a terceira tem de estar também, não? *A mim também me parece errada, mas pode ser uma maneira de falar nossa. O problema é a redundância de 'nosso futebol de nós'*


----------



## Alandria

Lembrando que o verbo RIR não é reflexivo no Brasil.

Eu usaria a vírgula, sim, nos exemplos supracitados, porque sem a vírgula dá a entender que "nós" é plural de "nó".


----------



## machadinho

No Brasil ou no seu dialeto? Porque no meu pode ser reflexivo também.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Machadinho, tenho que concordar com a Alandria. Fora do contexto literário, jamais vi um rir reflexivo.

Em quais variantes ele é usado em PB?


----------



## machadinho

Eu uso no registro literário para marcar a diferença entre rir do engraçado e rir com escárnio.

"Não é usado" quer dizer não deve ser usado, né?


----------



## HaggenKennedy

> Macunaíma riu-se, pois ele estava muito magro e todos os         seus ossos apareciam, mesmo os do traseiro.


(Mário de Andrade)


----------



## machadinho

Sparta!


----------



## Vanda

Gente, foi o que o Darth disse: fora do contexto literário não me lembro de ouvir, (Macunaíma é contexto literário)... nem eu. Bem que estou desde a manhã tentando me lembrar de alguma ocorrência fora das letras.


----------



## machadinho

Não se lembra de ouvir ou de ler? Aliás, o âmbito deste fio é a escrita ou a fala?

Eu estou pensando na escrita (âmbito mais amplo que o contexto literário), tanto que a pergunta inicial é sobre virgulação (escrita).

E usar *vírgulas* senão *soa* plural de nó brasileiro é confundir dois registros para não dizer duas línguas.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, desculpe Bruxinho, estou falando do rir-se.  Sobre as vírgulas, é como já disse acima, a gramática aceita com e sem, dependendo do sentido que você quer dar. 
 Concordo com os vários XS sobre: 


> Os portugueses riem-se do nosso futebol, ou
> os portugueses riem-se do futebol dos brasileiros, ou no máximo
> os portugueses riem-se do futebol de nós brasileiros.


 Com ou sem o -se, que você tem todo o direito de escolher.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Ah, desculpe Bruxinho, estou falando do rir-se.


 Eu _se_ divirto!


----------

